# Stick welder



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hunting a stick welder my old Hobart quit me today. Kept running but quit welding. Don't want a new one, would like to stick with one of the old copper wound ones I found this, but don't know nothing about them. (Forney)

http://fayar.craigslist.org/bar/5023962123.html


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

That one is old probably 40 or more years old. I believe that model would also function as a battery charger as well. If you're wanting a basic AC welder that would do the job as long as it still in working condition


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Try to find an old tombstone Lincoln. They may be 60 years old, but parts are still available and most welders can be bought for about $200.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Try to find an old tombstone Lincoln. They may be 60 years old, but parts are still available and most welders can be blunt for about $200.


That's what I use circa 1968,one of the first things dad bought when we moved to the farm.It's only 47 yrs old.Replaced the cables and ends few yrs ago.IIRC it was $200 new then??


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

stack em up said:


> Try to find an old tombstone Lincoln. They may be 60 years old, but parts are still available and most welders can be blunt for about $200.


Is that the same as some call a round top, I found some of them too.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bluefarmer said:


> Is that the same as some call a round top, I found some of them too.


mine has flat top with the top corners at a 45%.I think some earlier ones were round on top but idk fer sure.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200434276_200434276?utm_source=CSE&utm_medium=Google&utm_campaign=Welding%20%3E%20Arc%20Welders&utm_content=167743&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=167743&gclid=CK_W_9C16cUCFZY2aQod6l8AvATheyhaven't changed a whole lot.Price of a new one isn't bad either.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I had a ~35 year old tombstone that I finally got rid of when the selector switch went bad. I replaced it with a Miller Thunderbolt XL 'cause I wanted the DC option and it was cheaper than the AC/DC 225 Lincoln. It's the only blue welder in a sea of red ones in my shop. It's a decent enough welder you might consider if you come on to one.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Talking to a friend of mine about my welder, and he said oh I have got one for sale, since my pacemaker I can't use it! I know nothing about an air Co just thought maybe someone else did and what it was worth


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe that Forney might have came over on the Mayflower 

I inherited Dad's old Craftsman Stick Welder, it was from the days of what Sears called the ColorMatic. Were I used to work I used to having a big Lincoln 600 amp 3 phase on wheels and then they got rid that particular one and got a Airco Pulse Arc Mig/Stick welder so I could do aluminum too, it was nice. Used to weld a lot of 2" armor plate (400 brinell plate).

Been debating on whether to try and fix Dad's old one up or get something different. I know it has to have a new set of leads. It looks a lot like this one. It's been a long time since I've done any welding, usually just take everything to a relative and let them take care of it.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Myself, I'd go with a MG over stick. You can run flux core outside or solid with gas inside. I own an ESAB pulse MIG that does TIG quality welding and 3 times the speed of a TIG machine (on steel).

You can get a consumer grade MIG (Hobart, Lincoln or an offshore machine) pretty cheap today.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Mig on rusted material sucks. I'll take a stick welder and a 6011 rod all day over a mig machine.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> Mig on rusted material sucks. I'll take a stick welder and a 6011 rod all day over a mig machine.


That's why I still keep a stick welder (and generator) around. MIG works just fine for everything else.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

My old Lincoln buzz box doesn't work too well anymore, so I just wire everything at home. If I need to TIG I just use the one at work. I have a TIG gun that I could hook up to a bottle and clamp the stinger to the lug at the end of the hose, but the old Lincoln just isn't stable enough. Definitely something to be said for 6011 rod, it will weld through anything. The bead isn't pretty but that's what a second pass with 7018 is for!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

MIG is nice and can do a lot of stuff, but stick machines DEFINITELY have their place...

Older, rustier equipment repairs is really their forte... and I like stick if I'm REALLY trying to "burn something in good"... (ie HOT arc and DEEP penetration!)

Later! OL JR


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an engine drive ac/dc HF Lincoln that has it's place (in the back of the truck for in field stick together jobs) but I prefer MIG and you are right, the material must be clean and corrosion free.

Mig is 5 times faster than SMAW and less cleanup afterward using the right wire.


----------

